# changing own oil (2010 Audi A3 TDi...service light)



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Haven't purchased the Audi-Care just yet and about to change the oil. Anyone ever reset the "service due" light? If so, can you please give me a head's up on how to reset it for the next upcoming oil change? Thank you in advance. :beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Does anyone change their own oil?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Does anyone change their own oil?


No one does. That's what Jiffy Lube is for.

Read the manual.


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

FYI, the DSG requires a 30k mile service that requires a Vagcom tool to finish it off, so unless you have a buddy that has that capability. The Audi Care is well worth the $790....

If the search function works yet, take a look, but the consensus is always that it is a good deal.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

I'm not sure about a 2010 TDI but my '09 2.0t requires a vag-com to reset the service light. I can reset the oil-change interval using the dash stalks but the service interval can only be viewed, not rest via the dash.

I've since change the oil-change interval from 10k to 5k with my cable, along with a number of other things. So, If I ever pass down my A3 it'll nag the next driver at the correct interval.

Invest in a cable now, you can thank me later :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

crew219 said:


> No one does. That's what Jiffy Lube is for.
> 
> Read the manual.


I've read the manual. Want me to recite it backwards? I probably can at this point. LOL! It only tells me how to reset the mileage intervals, but doesn't tell me how to get rid of the "service due" light. Any ideas on this?


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I've read the manual. *ut doesn't tell me how to get rid of the "service due" light. Any ideas on this? *


*

1. Get yourself a Hex+Can-USB cable from Ross-Tech.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/hex-usb+can.html

2. Download and install VCDS on a laptop
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html

3. Plug cable into your car and laptop.

4. Turn on car but do not start

5. Fire up VCDS
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/main_screen.html

6. Click on SRI Reset Button

7. In the Operations drop down select "General Reset" 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/sri-reset.html

8. Press the "Perform SRI"

There are 1,001 things you can do with the Ross-tech cable. So it is a good investment at $350.*


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

trucaliber said:


> 1. Get yourself a Hex+Can-USB cable from Ross-Tech.
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/hex-usb+can.html
> 
> 2. Download and install VCDS on a laptop
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/8p/A3-TDI-oil-change.htm

:thumbup:

btw, that forum is real good for anything TDI related.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you all for the tips. I called Pops and it turns out he still has his VAG-COM that he uses on his 2002 Golf TDi. I'm assuming I can just update that via Ross-Tech?:thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

trucaliber said:


> 1. Get yourself a Hex+Can-USB cable from Ross-Tech.
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/hex-usb+can.html
> 
> 2. Download and install VCDS on a laptop
> ...


I've tried the above steps as my father had the VAG-COM this whole time I've been stressing about it. I've also downloaded the VCDS and when I hit SRI Reset, it says something about the cluster not existing. Anyone ever experience this? I feel like I am so close, yet so far.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Any experiences? Please assist.


----------

